# I think my luck just changed!



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

I received this PM today and I think I might be coming into something good!

HELLO,dear friend my name is Captain Kristen Griest. i am from Orange, Connecticut, United States a US Army i saw your profile here on http://lumberjocks.com and i was interested in knowing you more,i have something very important to discuss with you but i am not always online here.you can write me an email at [email protected]

I will share pictures with you all from my south sea island!!


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

Find out what kind of Rum She/He drinks before getting to friendly!


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Lew, you're a lucky fellow for sure.


----------



## bndawgs (Oct 21, 2016)

definitely share the good pics that you get.


----------



## ZAGREB (Nov 19, 2013)

oh yes,realy lucky but…keep on eye your wallet…
It is scam for sure…or I am jealous?


----------



## hoss12992 (Mar 20, 2013)

Your gonna be a multi millionaire buddy!


----------



## Ripper70 (Nov 30, 2015)

Hmmm…I thought that name sounded familiar.

Meet Kristen Griest the Army's first female infantry officer










FORT BENNING, GA - AUGUST 21: Capt. Kristen Griest and
1st Lt. Shaye Haver (L) with their Ranger tabs after the
graduation ceremony of the United States Army's Ranger
School on August 21, 2015 at Fort Benning, Georgia .
Griest and Haver are the first women ever to successfully
complete the U.S. Army's Ranger School.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Sounds fishy to me!
Jim


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

I responded to her. After finding the info Ripper posted. Used an old email addy. Lets see what transpires.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

Lew, she just contacted me. Obviously, she knows a better catch that an old run down fart like you! However as good as I might be for her I'm gonna have to kick her to the curb for the next joker she slides up to. I got no use for another female nagging me.

Think I'm gonna contact Cricket about this trollop.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

She's a busy girl….... but I'm passing too. 
It will be interesting to see what response Gene gets.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

> Lew, she just contacted me. Obviously, she knows a better catch that an old run down fart like you! However as good as I might be for her I m gonna have to kick her to the curb for the next joker she slides up to. I got no use for another female nagging me.
> 
> Think I m gonna contact Cricket about this trollop.
> 
> - BurlyBob


Hahahahahahahaha!!


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Maybe also that's the reason she didn't contact me too.
Old age and no workshop has its benefits sometimes!

BTW Lew I did a bit of background checkingfor you and found this

Griest, a 2011 West Point graduate, has since kept a low profile, shying away from media attention. That has not stopped* fakers* from using her name and photo on social media; a Facebook search yields at least a dozen fake profiles bearing her name. Some bear her name and Haver's photo.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

SHE MUST want us Pa. boys look what I just got : 
From: CaptainKristenGriest
Subject: nice to meet you
---------------------------------

HELLO,dear friend my name is Captain Kristen Griest. i am
from Orange, Connecticut, United States a US Army i saw your profile here on
lumberjocks.and i was interested in knowing you more,i have something very important to discuss with you but i am not always online here.you can write me an email at [email protected]

ROTFLMAO :<)))))


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Damn, guys… You telling me *Capt. Griest* is fake… Just got the same email and thought "*he*" was from the *Salvation Army* and just signed my house and pension over to "*him*"... For once I'm glad I always use a rubber check and forged signatures.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

I too have received an email from CaptainKristenGriest 


> I responded to her. After finding the info Ripper posted. Used an old email addy. Lets see what transpires.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Obviously a scam, but I look forward to seeing what she offers you.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

> I too have received an email from CaptainKristenGriest
> 
> I responded to her. After finding the info Ripper posted. Used an old email addy. Lets see what transpires.
> 
> ...


I have DELETED it Don :<))


----------



## JADobson (Aug 14, 2012)

This is what happens when you reply to spam emails:

https://www.ted.com/talks/james_veitch_this_is_what_happens_when_you_reply_to_spam_email/discussion?nolanguage=en.Wisdom+from+great+writers+on+every+year+of+lifeJoshua+PragerAs

Too funny.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

This is really Something!! I got a PM… with the same Hi message & email. addr.

I sent (what I thought was a He) an email… and got this reply: (and a NICE Picture!!)

-----------------------------------
Hello My Dear,

How is your day going i am really surprise you wrote back to me ,I
will like to know you better and i want to tell you more about myself
too. Once again my name is Captain Kristen Griest, I am 28 years old a
Citizen of United States of America, from Orange, Connecticut, and I am a
soldier working as United Nations peace keeping troop in Afghanistan
on war against terrorism ,I am really doing the best i can to keep
most soldiers that are injured alive, and it is really not an easy
task but as a Medical soldiers i make sure i do the best i can and
leave the rest for God. I graduated from the 32D Medical Brigade

It would be my pleasure to know more about you and i believe we can
establish a good friendship. I want to tell you everything about
myself and i hope you going to do same. I will tell you more about
myself in the next message and have a Dog name Billy he is a good
friend too. i love traveling and singing too and i have been to Italy
and some other European countries too

Please do send some pictures if you have a free time and tell me more
about your self too, i will be signing off now because i have to go
for my Military base security routine.

Regards
Kristen.
-----------------------------------

Then, I decided to go back & look at the PM… Was NOT there! I thought that was a little strange…
I then SEARCHED for Captain Kristen to find this thread!!
I was surprised to see what I saw & sorry… This hit me as a complete surprise!!
... and I usually smell the SCAM crap right away… She sucked me in!!

Now, I am going to Reply to her… like:

========================================
Hi Kristen,

Thank you for the reply… Thank you for your picture… You are a very beautiful woman! (BIG Surprise)

Why were you so surprised to see me reply to you?

I was very sorry to see you in the United Nations, which I think is really a very corrupt organization the way they treat Israel! Israel does SO MUCH GOOD, which the UN ignores 100%, and they obviously side with the Palestinians (that do so much HARM / Terrorists / Terrorism!







Makes no sense to me… BUT, the UN can't be all That bad with a person like YOU in it! 

Why do you want to be friends with me?

You obviously did NOT do much research on me… I am 82… a tad OLD for you! LOL

Being curious, I searched for you on LumberJocks and found MORE information about you!

Looks like you really went ALL OUT to gather friends like you did me… Many many contacts with the very same Message. (aka SPAM)...

My guess is that you are obviously out just to have some FUN to do what you can with this little game you are playing.

LumberJocks, & everyone on it, NOW KNOW your number.

I am looking forward to your reply to THIS email… I hope you come clean and really tell me the truth.

You have a GREAT DAY and take care,

Joe Lyddon
========================================

I COPIED the above for my reply to her… we shall see what happens…

I will report back when & if I get a reply from her…

Thank you all for making this SPAM SCAM so PUBLIC!!


----------



## Ripper70 (Nov 30, 2015)

Send her this:

Captain Griest,

Please report to my office at 09:00 hours for preliminary proceedings of your Court-marshall for violation of UCMJ Article 134: Impersonating a United States military officer which carries with it a minimum sentence of 20 years imprisonment.

You're in serious trouble, young lady.

Sincerely,

General James "Mad Dog" Mattis
United States Secretary of Defense
11th Commander of United States Central Command


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

I thought *she said *she was a member of the United Nations army…
This shows that it's the* USA Army*!

(????)


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

LOL


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

I am sad she still hasn't contacted me, I hope Joe didn't scare her off!


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

I have not posted for quite a while, since my back is healing and my wife had to have surgery which involved a lot of her right shoulder being rebuilt. Still working in wood, repairing instruments, but not much else.

I also got her (his?) little message, and immediately decided to find out about this person by looking at the personal message within the forum, and look at the profile, only to find that someone not only found out how to copy the Lumberjocks private message notifier, (she/he doesn't exist and there was no private message within the forum), but they apparently use different messages and have hit a lot of us.

This is obviously a scam - I should have known…I've never seen a military person have such bad grammar or poor English. My thoughts and actions? 
I deleted the email and will immediately forget about whomever they are. Oh, and I also did a complete scan on my computer to make sure they didn't drop something on my drive - it was clean. I use CC Cleaner, Windows Defender which also includes a mail washer, and I completely deleted my history on my browser. You can never be too safe…


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

way to active for me
what with writing all you guys
probably likes to party to much

however 
the dog billy 
might be ok

might be worth checking with gen mad dog
after the court-marshal

a good dog is hard to find


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

> This is really Something!! I got a PM… with the same Hi message & email. addr.
> 
> I sent (what I thought was a He) an email… and got this reply: (and a NICE Picture!!)
> 
> ...


I received this email from her this AM… 7-27-18.
Looks like an obvious Boiler Plate email she is probably sending out…
... she did NOT mention any details of my 2nd reply to her… Ignored…

==================================================
How are you

Hello Again! am really glad to receive your message, i
just came back from my normal Military base security routine. oh
Damn!!! it was a sunny day and a scary day too and i am also lucky to
be alive because we came in counter with some Taliban's and i was
almost shot with an AK47, i am really sad i lost a friend here at the
base he was shot from a long range on the head, some Medical staff had
to pull in off the field for check up and before we return back to
base he was dead.

I am really scared now and i want to know if i can trust you! please i
have something of great importance to share with you. please do get
back to me as soon as you can.

Regards
Capt Kristen.
==================================================

After I reply, I will post it…

I wonder how far she's going to go with this before getting into something else… (??)

There you have it… As The World Turns…

Joe


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

I am not sure its a She. I doubt that it is Captain Kristen Griest. And I hope she has not been captured and only has had her info stolen. I hope the US Army has been notified of this scam.


----------



## Ripper70 (Nov 30, 2015)

> I am really scared now and i want to know if i can trust you! please i
> have something of great importance to share with you. please do get
> back to me as soon as you can.
> 
> ...


If you want to draw her out, tell her you'll do anything to help her. Rest assured she's after your wallet. She'll need you to cash a check for her and then send her some proceeds and, for your effort and kindness, keep a generous portion for yourself…or something like that.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Ripper,

Good idea… will do…

Thank you…


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

> This is really Something!! I got a PM… with the same Hi message & email. addr.
> 
> I sent (what I thought was a He) an email… and got this reply: (and a NICE Picture!!)
> 
> ...


*Here is my reply to the Last email… 7-27-18*

====================================================

Dear Captain Kristen,

I am very sad for you… 
That must have a very horrible thing to go through.
Glad you made it OK!

I will do anything I can to help you… You're going through HELL & you shouldn't.

You can trust me… Can I really TRUST you?

What can I do to help you?

I am waiting for your reply…

BTW, why didn't you mention anything from my email to you in THIS reply?

Thank you & take care,
Joe

====================================================

*OK, Now waiting for the Next one… * I wonder if Money will enter the subject yet!

We shall see…

Joe


----------



## Ripper70 (Nov 30, 2015)

> *OK, Now waiting for the Next one… * I wonder if Money will enter the subject yet!
> 
> We shall see…
> 
> ...


You can bank on it. The door has been opened. The trap has been set and you stepped right in it.


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

Funny how this spam gets more responses than most requests for woodworking help!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*This is an educational process so everyone can be aware of what & how things can happen.*

The trap is set and I will NOT be caught IN IT…
When it gets to the point where they ask for my Bank account#, etc., THAT will be the LAST time they will hear from me and this show will be *OVER.*


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

What a pack of meanies you all are, here is a lady that joined the Rangers, went to war and was almost killed by a AK47 and now all she wants do do now is practice withdrawal tactics on you so she is safe.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

> This is really Something!! I got a PM… with the same Hi message & email. addr.
> 
> I sent (what I thought was a He) an email… and got this reply: (and a NICE Picture!!)
> 
> ...


Well, that didn't take long! Like chumming sharks with blood! LOL

Here is the response that I got from He/Her/Them…

===============================================
*Date: Jul 27, 2018 5:45 PM

Hello my dear friend,

May the good God continue to bless you and your family for your very
kind and prompt response to my email,indicating your willingness to
assist me transfer this funds for investment purposes in your country
or any country that you will recommend .am well impressed by your
person and I feel I have found the right person, but time will tell.
As you know, the success of this transaction will depend on our total
mutual trust. I want everything to be clear to you right now but you
have to read carefully.The deal is all about the money I made here,
and I have it kept safely in a box and stored in an abandoned mine in
Kabul

I have made an arrangement for a Red Cross diplomat agent to move this
fund. The question is who will be in charge of the money in my
absence? This is exactly why I need your help. I want to guarantee you
that you will not stand any in this as I have mapped out the
strategy to have this box moved out of here safely Through Diplomatic
means.you have to keep everything confidential till you receive the
fund as a consignment.

Finally, I want you to stand as the beneficiary and receive the fund
and keep it safe so that as soon as i retired from my service and come
to your country, you will assist me to invest it in a good profitable
venture,I will give you 40% of the total money for the assistance
after you have receive the money.I believe I can trust you. Where we
are now we can only communicate through our military communication
facilities, which are secured so no body can monitor our emails, then
I can explain in details to you. I will only reach you through email,
because our calls might be monitored, I just have to be sure whom I am
dealing with. Please if you can handle it, let me know so that i will
furnish you on the way forward.

Please send your information so that i will furnish you on the
modality to follow and with this information i can still be able to
look for a way to call you when i know it is less secure.

Your Name:

Your Address

Your Phone Number

Your Occupation

Your Age

Your Nearest Airport_

Your country_

Regards,
Capt,Kristen*
============================================

I will reply tomorrow…

This is the MOST real Bull SHEET I have seen in a LONG time!

I was surprised that she didn't ask for my Bank & Account#!!

... anyway, there you have it… waiting for my Reply tomorrow… LOL


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> Find out what kind of Rum She/He drinks before getting to friendly!
> 
> - Andre


First thing I'd do it make sure Kristen is actually a female.


----------



## Ripper70 (Nov 30, 2015)

Ask him/her to send you a picture of herself in Kabul and also to provide you the identity of the "Red Cross diplomat".


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

thats wonderful news joe

since we are 'LJ buddy's'
and i have met you in person

and waded thru all this mail

how about cutting me in for say 10% 
of your 40%

as you know
the price of BS has gone up
so this only seems fair


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

> thats wonderful news joe
> 
> since we are LJ buddy s
> and i have met you in person
> ...


ROFL


----------



## JADobson (Aug 14, 2012)

Joe - tell her you'd be happy to do it but that you are tied up in some other project. Be creative - something that will make a lot of money. Ask if she's interested in helping and then keep asking her to jump through hoops for you. Keep her going as long as possible.  have fun!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

> This is really Something!! I got a PM… with the same Hi message & email. addr.
> 
> I sent (what I thought was a He) an email… and got this reply: (and a NICE Picture!!)
> 
> ...


_

My Reply:
============================================
Jul 27, 2018 10:37 PM

Hi Capt!!

OK, I can hardly wait… 
When will you be finished & out of the Service?
That will be Party Time!! <=====

How were you able to make all of those arrangements & with the Red Cross??
What makes you So Special to the Red Cross?
How did you MAKE all this money?!
Seems like you have been TOO BUSY to do anything like this. (??)

Here is the information you requested:

Your Name:_Joe Lyddon

Your Address6879 Sard St., Alta Loma, CA

Your Phone Number (not needed) You know my email addr.

Your Occupation Retired

Your Age_ 82

Your Nearest AirportOntario Intl., California

Your country_ USA

How long will it take to get to the next step?

I would like to see The Same Information About YOU!!
Please furnish Your information in the next email to me.
If you cannot do this, I will feel that I cannot Trust you…
OK??

Thank you very much,
Joe

============================================

OK, now, we are back waiting for THEIR next reply!

I wonder how deep it will get in this one?

Surely it will cost something to get the money transferred… Yes? LOL

I just thought… What if they are reading this Thread? LOL LOL So far, it doesn't look like it.

Later,
Joe


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

"....and come to your country", but I thought "she" was in the U.S. Army??


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

Eventually ask her to send you say $1250 to set up a secure system to transfer a large quantitie of money.

You can quote:

No matter where you're from, if you're receiving more than $10,000, you'll need to abide by US laws put in place to both protect your money and protect the interests of the government. By law, banks report all cash transactions that exceed $10,000 - and any transaction of any amount that alerts their suspicions.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

> This is really Something!! I got a PM… with the same Hi message & email. addr.
> 
> I sent (what I thought was a He) an email… and got this reply: (and a NICE Picture!!)
> 
> ...


I received a reply:

*==================================================
From: kristen griest <kristengriest605>
Sent: Jul 28, 2018 5:35 AM
To: Joe Lyddon <wb6ufx>
Subject: Send Your Personal Details To Me.

Hello my dear i am very happy to read back from you today and also to
receive all your details but is not complete because the diplomat will
call you as soon as they get to united state ok so is necessary to get
your direct number to avoid any problem upon the delivery of the
Luggage ok i will be waiting as you send your direct phone number
because that is the most important one,
as you already known i am working with the United Nations peace
keeping so is very easy for me to get on hold with the Red Cross yes i
am very busy to do this as i am still in service right here in
Afghanistan,
concerning my details you made mention which of my details? you need
united state details or right here i am in Afghanistan which one let
me immediately ok and also waiting for your correct direct phone
number because they will take off tomorrow or next as soon as your
details is complete yours Capt Kristen.

==================================================*_

My reply…

-----------------------------------------------
Jul 28, 2018 9:44 AM

Dear Capt.

OK, my phone# is 909-989-3673

As far as YOUR information goes, SEND all of your information in BOTH places.

Thank you very much,
Joe

-----------------------------------------------

I should have read the new posts here first before the last reply… I will do the Money Request next time. LOL Good idea!!


----------



## JADobson (Aug 14, 2012)

Google 411eater for more ideas on how to scam scammers.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Providing a phone number at the FBI might have been a nice touch.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Here is the latest email from her…
I have NOT replied to it yet…

What I was thinking about:
She says she's with United Nations then says U.S. Army… Which one is she IN?!

Before I submit to be your beneficiary, I think I should get a small fee for all of my time and trouble in keeping your (our) money safe. Like $1,250… would you send me this before anything is finalized?

ALL other steps in getting this "fund" delivered to me, I think I will have to demand that ALL future parts of this agreement be made In Writing and Notarized and sent to me before I am expected to accept it… Phone calls from the Red Cross or anyone else shall not be BINDING in any way; must be done in writing!

If anyone has more comment advice, please do so ASAP so I can prepare my next Reply…

Thank you…

Here is the latest email from her:
====================================================
To: Joe Lyddon <wb6ufx>
Subject: Send Your Personal Details To Me.
Date: Jul 29, 2018 8:02 AM

From: kristen griest <kristengriest605>

Hello my dear this is my all information in BOTH places below.

.......................................................................
United States of America Address
........................................................................

Your Name:_Captain Kristen Marie Griest

Your Address355 Derby Ave,Orange, CT 06477 *(looks like a FOR SALE sign out in front via Maps)*

Your Phone Number +12392174021

Your Occupation United States of America soldier

Your Age_ 28

Your country USA

===============================================

........................................................................
Afghanistan Address
.........................................................................

Your Name:_Captain Kristen Marie Griest

Your AddressKart-e Shafakhana, Behind Mandawi, Mazar-i-Sharif, Afghanistan

Your Phone Number We used Radio message here in service

Your Occupation United States of America soldier

Your Age_ 28

Your country Afghanistan

==========================================

the diplomat will take off today to the country please keep your phone
on should in case he arrived he will called you on phone but you will
clear the Luggage at the airport as soon as he get to united state ok
that is the agreement so i will be waiting to read back from you today
concerning that yours Capt Kristen.

====================================================

Thank you for your help… Joe


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Joe,

"Her" writing makes it obvious that she is not a master of the English language:
the diplomat will take off today to the country please keep your phone
on should in case he arrived he will called you on phone but you will
clear the Luggage at the airport as soon as he get to united state ok
that is the agreement so i will be waiting to read back from you today
concerning that yours Capt Kristen.

It might be fun to keep asking for clarifications of what is written. Or maybe you could start using such gibberish yourself. I would probably start slowly and keep making my writing worse and worse. Maybe throw in a little use of Google translate.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

> This is really Something!! I got a PM… with the same Hi message & email. addr.
> 
> I sent (what I thought was a He) an email… and got this reply: (and a NICE Picture!!)
> 
> ...


_

OK, here is her last email and my reply…

*=============================================
From: kristen griest <kristengriest605>
Sent: Jul 29, 2018 8:02 AM
To: Joe Lyddon <wb6ufx>
Subject: Send Your Personal Details To Me.

Hello my dear this is my all information in BOTH places below.

.......................................................................
United States of America Address
........................................................................

Your Name:*_*Captain Kristen Marie Griest

Your Address355 Derby Ave,Orange, CT 06477

Your Phone Number +12392174021

Your Occupation United States of America soldier

Your Age 28

Your country USA

........................................................................
Afghanistan Address
.........................................................................

Your Name:Captain Kristen Marie Griest

Your AddressKart-e Shafakhana, Behind Mandawi, Mazar-i-Sharif, Afghanistan

Your Phone Number We used Radio message here in service

Your Occupation United States of America soldier

Your Age_ 28

Your country Afghanistan

-----------------------

the diplomat will take off today to the country please keep your phone
on should in case he arrived he will called you on phone but you will
clear the Luggage at the airport as soon as he get to united state ok
that is the agreement so i will be waiting to read back from you today
concerning that yours Capt Kristen.

=============================================*_

My Reply…

=============================================

From: Joe Lyddon <wb6ufx>
To: kristen griest <kristengriest605>
Subject: Re: Send Your Personal Details To Me.
Date: Jul 29, 2018 5:59 PM

Hello Kristen,

Looks like we're getting closer & closer!

"The Agreement" I would like to see the full 'agreement' emailed to me as well an official written copy that will eventually be signed by both of us, etc. etc.

If you cannot USPS MAIL me a full copy of The Agreement as well the Diplomat's Contact information, I will NOT be able to go any further with this agreement.
Everything must be in writing & Legal… and possibly even Notarized.

I looked up your CT address… Looks like there is a For Sale sign out in front of it. (??)

You mention that you are in the United Nations army… BUT, you say you are an USA Soldier… What army are actually in? UN or USA??

I will NOT make any legal commitments over the telephone… I will possibly indicate that I MAY sign the final agreement… BUT, The Final acceptance of the agreement must be done in writing… You send me a Signed Agreement…(2 copies) I will read it… If I accept, I will sign them and return one to you keeping a copy for myself. The agreement will NOT be authorized & accepted in any other way.

Also, just to prove Goodwill of this agreement, I would like a Deposit from you of $1,450 US to give me real assurance of what you say is really true and factual. I will give you my PayPal account# where you can send it. Just let me know if you would like to do that & I will give you the PayPal address… I hope you understand this step is to assure an agreement really will happen. If the agreement falls through, I will refund your money.

Hope you had a nice weekend… It has been very HOT here… I will be happier when it cools off a little!

I also thought you had access to Cell Phone services where we could communicate once in awhile to check on the agreement progress.

I asked you how you GOT all of this Money that you have in a box, etc.
You have not answered my question… How did you get the money and roughly how much money is in this Box?

Take care…

Thank you,
Joe

=============================================


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

Hah. You are acting way too smart. You need to ask more dumb questions. Everytime they ask a question or ask you to do something, completely misunderstand or change the plan in some dumb way. The dumber you play, the longer you can waste their time and string them along. Another idea is to perhaps tell them you checked with your bank and the kind of account you have does not allow wire transfers and it costs $50 to change it. Ask them to send you $25 through western Union or some other similar means and you will pay the other $25 so that you can change your primary bank account to one that accepts wire transfers. If they think that you are an idiot and they are getting close, you might be able to get them to send you some money.


----------



## jimintx (Jan 23, 2014)

This morning, I see that I have the same email from the nice army captain. I ignored that email, but I did come here to see if anyone else was reporting the same. No doubt in my mind, I think this is the work of Russian hackers.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

Or (Russian trained) Iranian hackers. I don't Joe's adventure is going to end well.


----------



## JADobson (Aug 14, 2012)

Or much more likely - 419 scam artists who will move on as soon as they realize that Joe is messing with them.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

> Hah. You are acting way too smart. You need to ask more dumb questions. Everytime they ask a question or ask you to do something, completely misunderstand or change the plan in some dumb way. The dumber you play, the longer you can waste their time and string them along. Another idea is to perhaps tell them you checked with your bank and the kind of account you have does not allow wire transfers and it costs $50 to change it. Ask them to send you $25 through western Union or some other similar means and you will pay the other $25 so that you can change your primary bank account to one that accepts wire transfers. If they think that you are an idiot and they are getting close, you might be able to get them to send you some money.
> 
> - Lazyman


Yes, all of that might work very well… BUT, I am getting tired of this… I want them to show their hand ASAP… and I think my last reply will force their hand to be shown…


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

I am worried that you are leaking too much information that they can exploit.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

> I am worried that you are leaking too much information that they can exploit.
> 
> - Combo Prof


Phone #'s can be blocked…

Not wanted emails can be classified as Spam…

Mailed garbage helps the Post Office, gets one way trip to trash…

What else can be exploited?


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

I made a mistake and now get unwanted phone numbers all the time. If I block them they just change to a different number often by only one digit. If I answer and hangup they know I have given a real phone number and call again at another time with a different approach. Scammers are calling victims hoping to get them to say the word "yes" during the conversation that's being recorded. The fraudster will later use the recording of the victim saying yes to authorize unwanted charges on the victim's utility or credit card account.

Not wanted email is not the problem. More likely they will try to hack your email account and use it for scurrilous purpose.

I think it is unlikely they will send you post-mail as it will be too expensive.

I think you may be leaking a phycological profile that can be exploited for political purpose.

But I don't know I just worry.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

> I made a mistake and now get unwanted phone numbers all the time. If I block them they just change to a different number often by only one digit. If I answer and hangup they know I have given a real phone number and call again at another time with a different approach. Scammers are calling victims hoping to get them to say the word "yes" during the conversation that s being recorded. The fraudster will later use the recording of the victim saying yes to authorize unwanted charges on the victim s utility or credit card account.
> 
> Not wanted email is not the problem. More likely they will try to hack your email account and use it for scurrilous purpose.
> 
> ...


We'll just have to call you "Worry wart Combo Prof" LOL

You have some very good points… I try to say the least amount as I can… "Who's this?" "You like breaking the law by ignoring the No Call List?"... then, I block'em… and continue to block their little game…

The email account hack would worry me the most… I am very strict on that too…

I really hope they turn everything down by not wanting to do anything by mail (proving it to be a SCAM. in my mind)

If they used the Post Office, they would be BREAKING some very Stringent Tough laws; they will not do that…

I'll let you get back to Worrying Mode or back to sleep… LOL … Thank you.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Boy, did I open a can of worms or what!!??


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

> Boy, did I open a can of worms or what!!??
> 
> - lew


You sure did… and I am GLAD you did… I hope this will be over very soon…

I hope I will be uncovering some of the stuff they pull and want you to do so they can steal your MONEY.

Thank you… for putting up with me.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

> We ll just have to call you "Worry wart Combo Prof" LOL
> 
> I ll let you get back to Worrying Mode or back to sleep… LOL … Thank you.
> 
> - Joe Lyddon


I think it results from suffering with identity theft. They stole my SSN and tried to claim us as dependents on Tax form. But then turbo tax sent us a late payment bill. We never used turbo tax. So we reported it. Government stepped in and I think stung the perpetrators. Took two years. We have a special pin number to use now for our tax forms.

I am now a little paranoid.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

> We ll just have to call you "Worry wart Combo Prof" LOL
> 
> I ll let you get back to Worrying Mode or back to sleep… LOL … Thank you.
> 
> ...


Don, you have GOOD CAUSE to be paranoid!!

You have been through a HORROR STORY!!

Have you seen/heard the ads about Protection plans guaranteeing against stuff like that?

Have a drink & go back to sleep & rest… I think you may need it… Didn't mean to get you to relive your horror. 

LOL

Joe


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

Well they never got any of our money. They tried to defraud the government. Second year the government sent us a letter asking if this was the correct address to send the refund check too we said no. They sent it anyway to them and I think they caught the villains when hey tried to cash it. They sent us a separate refund check. Third year now with the pin number and we have had no trouble. Our bank that has our main account already provides a protection.

Mostly our pain was time spent on phone calls and setting up identity theft alerts and password protections on all our accounts and credit cards.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

> Boy, did I open a can of worms or what!!??
> 
> - lew


You didn't open the CAN! The langth of …... Forget it, to Insulting! (Not To You)


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

Man I feel left out. No PM for me  Ah she doesn't know what she's missing ;p


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Looks like this is the end of the line…

I guess I was a tad TOO MUCH for her in my last reply… 

I was just getting FED UP with it all… 

I was looking forward to seeing HOW she would ASK for the Money that was required to get The Money to me…
... and how much it would have been…

Oh well, looks like it's over… May no one else get swallowed up in her lying scheme, losing lots of $$$.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Lazyman

*Yes, all of that might work very well… BUT, I am getting tired of this… I want them to show their hand ASAP… and I think my last reply will force their hand to be shown…*

-* Joe Lyddon*
[/QUOTE]

NOT very likely Joe! I PM'd Cricket and She took her off PRIOR to your Eloquent Reply ..lol … LMAO …ETC. ETC.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

> Man I feel left out. No PM for me  Ah she doesn't know what she s missing ;p
> 
> - builtinbkyn


I wonder how victims were selected by this villain. It would be interesting to know, but difficult for us is to find out.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

> Looks like this is the end of the line…
> 
> I guess I was a tad TOO MUCH for her in my last reply…
> 
> ...


YEP! It's been over for a while now. No one lost any MONEY or even paid much attention to Her.

She was just a Dumb Scammer.

*NOTE: "the Money that was required to get The Money to me… and how much it would have been…JOE: She doesn't send YOU the Money. YOU were suppose to send HER the Money!*


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

> Looks like this is the end of the line…
> 
> I guess I was a tad TOO MUCH for her in my last reply…
> 
> ...


*Of course!! * BUT, she would have to tell me that I would have to pay to receive the box, in some way… I wish I had got to know That much… That's what I was trying to say… LOL


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Thank You!


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Oh Joe thats a bit harsh, I was looking forward to you getting the box of money.
Then as I am one of your buddies I was going to try and get you to spring for a all expenses trip for me to come see you in Alta Loma, CA to check out your gallery.

Then together we could go visit Sams Place, plus then any other places that would be of interest to us.

Do you know how much the freight for the box would be? maybe I could send you the funds !!

I am loaded I make millions selling my woodwork stuff and I am expecting to be listed on Forbes next year


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Hi Rob…

Well, we Can Dream can't we? LOL

I think I gave them cause to forget me… have not heard one word from them since my last reply…

The subject has been closed…

Thank you… Yes, it would have been fun!!


----------

